# 1 Gallon tank:Suggestions



## Sushieraser (Jul 28, 2010)

So I thought about making a small 1 gallon tank for a dwarf frog. As the poster below stated, apparently a planted tank is not right for them so now I may be get shrimp. What I have so far is:

this vase







+ this filter









I'd love to have a moss ball, maybe some dwarf hairgrass but beyond that I'm pretty open. What suggestions do you folks have for lighting and plants. Extra points for pics of other 1 gallon or less pico


----------



## Imaginary1226 (Jul 27, 2010)

I have 2 african clawed frogs in a 5 gallon bare tank, Someone gave me them that got one of those mini ecosystem things at a pet show.
This is what I have learned about them, they are soooo dirty and probably need at least a 10 gallon for two frogs. They hate vibrations and are very sensitive to water movement, so I didn't put a filter in. They will eat small pieces of gravel and die so that is why the tank is bare. If you are going to use this 1 gallon I suggest you don't use a filter and do frequent water changes instead.


----------



## Sushieraser (Jul 28, 2010)

Updated to change the focus of the tank.


----------



## dj2005 (Apr 23, 2009)

For such small tanks, I like the idea of just using sunlight for lighting. Here is my favorite sunlight-only pico: http://www.plantedtank.net/forums/planted-nano-tanks/103254-laras-0-75-gallon-piccolo-pics.html


----------



## Sushieraser (Jul 28, 2010)

I would do a sunlight one but it is for my desk at work. No window = no sunlight


----------



## xmas_one (Feb 5, 2010)

Source for the vase? It looks really nice...

IKEA has an LED that would easily grow plants in a tank that size... I grew HC very slowly in an 8" cube with the same light...

http://www.ikea.com/us/en/catalog/products/20169658


----------



## frogmanjared (Feb 21, 2008)

Imaginary1226 said:


> I have 2 african clawed frogs in a 5 gallon bare tank, Someone gave me them that got one of those mini ecosystem things at a pet show.
> This is what I have learned about them, they are soooo dirty and probably need at least a 10 gallon for two frogs. They hate vibrations and are very sensitive to water movement, so I didn't put a filter in. They will eat small pieces of gravel and die so that is why the tank is bare. If you are going to use this 1 gallon I suggest you don't use a filter and do frequent water changes instead.


Dwarf clawed frogs only grow to a max size of 1.5 inches, they are very different from other African clawed frogs. They do well in a planted aquarium, given there are no fish large enough to hassle them. That said, I don't think that shape tank would suite them well, unless there are some vertical plants. What are the dimensions?


----------



## Sushieraser (Jul 28, 2010)

The vase is 8" x 8" x 4" and I was planning on some 'taller' plants to add visual interest. Since there would be just a single frog I think it'll be safe on the fish front.


----------



## Sushieraser (Jul 28, 2010)

...and now that I have 5 posts I can post the link to where I got the vase. I found it here along with a bunch of other really cool looking ones, like a 24" x 4" x 4" that could be used to make a stunning wabi-kusa tank.


----------



## xmas_one (Feb 5, 2010)

Sushieraser said:


> ...and now that I have 5 posts I can post the link to where I got the vase. I found it here along with a bunch of other really cool looking ones, like a 24" x 4" x 4" that could be used to make a stunning wabi-kusa tank.



Thanks for the link! I like that 4 foot long one....


----------



## frogmanjared (Feb 21, 2008)

It looked smaller than 4" deep, maybe it'd be fine for a frog. If you don't already have a substrate, I'd recommend sand, as they can ingest it, pass it safely and not get a deadly case of constipation!


----------



## Imaginary1226 (Jul 27, 2010)

frogmanjared said:


> Dwarf clawed frogs only grow to a max size of 1.5 inches, they are very different from other African clawed frogs. They do well in a planted aquarium, given there are no fish large enough to hassle them. That said, I don't think that shape tank would suite them well, unless there are some vertical plants. What are the dimensions?


Sorry I meant african dwarf frogs, not sure why I said african clawed frogs.


----------



## talontsiawd (Oct 19, 2008)

I set a tank about a month ago with a dwarf African frog that is planted. It is 5.5 gallons and the frog does well. It will climb on the plants but it doesn't damage even the most fragile. I would say they are fine for a planted tank and we may get another. It only has a light, no filter or heater and it looks happy and healthy. We may have to put a heater on in the winter though.


----------

